# Canoe seat suggestions



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

I have an old alum. canoe and a bad back. I need the best possible portable seat to attach to the alum. seats. Comfort and back support is a must. What type do you expert riverman suggest?


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

I've used these Coleman backrests for 20 years. Unbreakable and lighter but no cushion.









I think you want to go deluxe for your back. It sounds like you need something like this 7thcorpsFA. They start around $30 and go up. Plus they work in the stands or on the ground, anywhere back support is needed.

http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Sho...9705&SST=37fbfa57-71bd-a889-831d-00004c5e2424

I'm sure you'll find something nice. --Tim


----------



## 7thcorpsFA (Mar 6, 2010)

Wow said:


> I've used these Coleman backrests for 20 years. Unbreakable and lighter but no cushion.
> 
> View attachment 60962
> 
> ...


 Thanks, with a pad it might be the perfect seat, but I have not been able to find one in my catalogs. I'm to computer ignernt to use the info you have given me. I'll keep trying though.


----------



## Wow (May 17, 2010)

Try any big sporting goods store. Call and ask. They are typically sold as a multi-use seat/backrest combo. For stadium bleachers, boats, picnic tables you name it. You want one that hooks or straps on to the seat for stability.
The ones made specifically for canoes will be pricey, but deluxe,.... for that old back, it's worth it. --Tim


----------

